
Ethereum Dapp Front Setup - kleros
https://github.com/kleros/dapp-front-boilerplate
======
coolspot
I highly recommend to look into full-stack DApp frameworks, such as
Embark[555], which simplifies all aspects of DApp development & testing.

[555] [https://github.com/iurimatias/embark-
framework](https://github.com/iurimatias/embark-framework)

